# NOTD - April 5 2011



## Diava (Apr 5, 2011)

Tristam + Iseult Manicure

_a manicure by polishes named for the tragic lovers_





OPI Chip Skip
 Base Coat: OPI Nail Envy 1 coat
A England Iseult 3 coats
tips: A England Tristam
Glitter line created using pink glitter Nail Star Art pen
Top Coat: Seche Vite




Hope you enjoy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 5, 2011)

I love it!!!  That blue is really unique, it almost looks like denim in the picture.


----------



## moriesnailart (Apr 5, 2011)

gorgeous many, I love the combination of pink with dark blue.


----------



## llehsal (Apr 6, 2011)

Very very pretty!


----------



## tismama (Apr 6, 2011)

amazing!
 



> Originally Posted by *Diava* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tristam + Iseult Manicure
> 
> ...


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 6, 2011)

Gorgeous color combo, good job looks like you had them professionally done!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CHaNGiNGFaCESx (Apr 7, 2011)

I loooooveee verything about them!!!  Are your nails rounded though?  It looks like it on the thumb, the other ones not so much


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 7, 2011)

You did an aweomse job!! My nails arent long and they can never be that long cuz my nails are just so thin that they bend but I wish they were long and pretty like yours.


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 8, 2011)

Very pretty, nice attention to detail.


----------



## Diava (Apr 12, 2011)

thanks peeps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *CHaNGiNGFaCESx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I loooooveee verything about them!!!  Are your nails rounded though?  It looks like it on the thumb, the other ones not so much


 yeh my thumb chipped a bit on the side so i had to round it a bit more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

